# Hawaiian style Portuguese sausage



## gatorbill (Feb 15, 2017)

I saw a thread with info on this sausage but didn't see a recipe. Does anyone know anything about this. It's also called Linguica.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 15, 2017)

Len Poli has a version on his website. check it out and let us know what you think.
http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Hawaiian.pdf


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 15, 2017)

Here is another link to a recipe your looking for, It is from Wedliny Domowe.

  http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/cooked/portuguese/linquica


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 15, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Here is another link to a recipe your looking for, It is from Wedliny Domowe.
> 
> http://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausage-recipes/cooked/portuguese/linquica


I haven't done the LP version, but the one from meats and sausages is very good. If you go with that one, I suggest a mild paprika.  With hot paprika and the cayenne, it can get too much heat easily.


----------



## gatorbill (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow! thanks to the fast replies. I have work cut out for me. You guys are awesome!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 15, 2017)

This is the one that I use.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/188261/here-we-go

Makes a great loco moco fatty!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/228022/hes-loco-redux


----------



## 808907smoker (Dec 29, 2017)

gatorbill said:


> I saw a thread with info on this sausage but didn't see a recipe. Does anyone know anything about this. It's also called Linguica.


----------



## 808907smoker (Dec 29, 2017)

Linguica and chorizo is not the same as Hawaiian Portuguese sausage.


----------

